# is it weird if?



## hawkeye (Apr 28, 2007)

ok so. is it weird if i'm attracted to skinnier girls, but in my fantasy they are all ssbbws? or gaining weight and loving it?


just wanted to know if some of you are like this. and no i dont mean liking them skinny so i can fatten them up. 

i mean skinny and staying like that.


cuz i havent found anyone on this board like this yet.


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm a lover of all women, large or small. And I'm not big on imagining a girl to change her body unless she wants to. She has to live in it, so I have no right to tell her what she should do with it. Guess that means I fall into this camp, jus lovein them as they are.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 28, 2007)

Weird? Well... 

If, in your every day life, you're attracted to skinny chicks, then cool. But if it's really as you say and _all_ of your fantasies are about SSBBWs, and involve gaining, then I think *that's* what you're attracted to, full stop. 

If you were to say that your fantasies are about both then I'd say you don't really have a particular type. But it sounds to me like you're just not living your fantasies in real life. Maybe you're going for skinnier girls because you're not open about your preference. 

I could be wrong. I don't know you at all, but if your sexual thoughts revolve around a certain type of body, then there's your attraction. 

If I only got hot and bothered about the thought of tall men, but found myself always dating short men, I'd wonder why I was hesitant to go for what I really wanted.


----------



## Zoom (Apr 28, 2007)

In the early days of my FAdom, I liked the thin yet buxom women of comic books (specifically the Scarlet Witch, Tigra and the She-Hulk), and thought it was a mistake that I fantasized about them becoming fatter.

Of course it was; they were fictional characters!


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 29, 2007)

Sounds like - and I'm just going off the top of my minimally-psychologically-trained head, here - you're either conflicted or your fantasies are somehow symbollic.


----------



## Damon (Apr 29, 2007)

sorry dude i think your weird.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

Damon said:


> sorry dude i think your weird.



To whom was this directed? 

/me confused


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> Sounds like - and I'm just going off the top of my minimally-psychologically-trained head, here - you're either conflicted or your fantasies are somehow symbollic.



I hear ya. I'm voting for conflicted. Hawkeye, if you dig a big woman, then celebrate that!


----------



## Damon (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> To whom was this directed?
> 
> /me confused



to hawkeye


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 29, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> I'm a lover of all women, large or small. And I'm not big on imagining a girl to change her body unless she wants to. She has to live in it, so I have no right to tell her what she should do with it. Guess that means I fall into this camp, jus lovein them as they are.



I agree. My preference is actually my own curve to equality (If you want to call it that). I've seen women that are attractive to me at many varying weights (To include thin women [Don't hate! ]) I still prefer larger women, but I doubt I could use the term "Equality" to describe my preference if I were to become exclusive. I don't believe that makes me any less of an FA. My lack of experience comes from my lack of experience  : Not because I'm non-exclusive.  

I get used to how people look too, but I think the only true way for me to be turned off by someone that gains/loses is if their personality changes for the worst. Especially those people who were fat, lose weight, and turn into fat haters... Grrr.... Heresy on the plains....
It's not like it's my choice anyway. 

Great Post KnottyOne.


----------



## elwood_blues (Apr 29, 2007)

Hawkeye, I used to have a similar issue. Of course, this was many a year ago when I was beginning to become comfortable with a preference for the more shapely figure. While I would date women, and enjoy being with them at whatever weight they were, there was always this nagging in the back of my skull....

So my question to you is, how long have you been having these fantasies?


----------



## kerrypop (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't think this is weird at all... I think it's akin to having fantasies of your partner gaining or something, but not really desiring that irl... It isn't just a weight thing. Some of my crazy fantasies are all crazy bondage, but I think if I found myself in a situation like that I'd be creeped out. 

...maybe not though....  (jk, I'm sure of it)


----------



## Blockierer (Apr 29, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> ok so. is it weird if i'm attracted to skinnier girls, but in my fantasy they are all ssbbws? or gaining weight and loving it?
> 
> 
> just wanted to know if some of you are like this. and no i dont mean liking them skinny so i can fatten them up.
> ...



Have you ever dated a SSBBW or is this only your fantasy?
Just try it and report us!


----------



## Suze (Apr 29, 2007)

yep, it's a little bit weird.(Well, not directly weird but unusual i guess)

but that's ok, we are all weird you know


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 29, 2007)

weird, but not bad. dont feel embarassed...i, too, am attracted to women of all sizes(and shapes...but not square. that's a little TOO weird). so am i wrong in assuming that you find bbw's and ssbbw's attractive, as well? i think a number of people here have covered this, but it bares repeating. it might be just that you're coming to terms with your preference, and you're not yet willing(or able) to make it known among people you know or come into contact with...that's NOT weird at all. i mean, in high school i was scared to admit it to friends, cuz people are assholes. admitting that you like bbw's is hard enough, people, generally, can't seem to get their simple heads around the concept of gaining. so yeah, it's a bit weird...but thin girls becoming ssbbw's? sounds GREAT to me, too.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 29, 2007)

I fantasize about cops and guys who work in porn shops but I date mostly computer nerds and office flunkies. I'm not sure I would be happy dating an actual cop or porn shop manager. Could go either way. I agree with another poster here who insinuated that your fantasies may be merely symbolic.

There was a guy who posted on the old boards years ago who was a regular for quite some time till he finally came out of the closet as being gay and bid us all a sad but fond fare well. He found fat girls visually stimulating and was conflicted by it for many years. I say let go of the labels and just BE who you are for a while. Who says that everything in life has to ryhme?


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I say let go of the labels and just BE who you are for a while. Who says that everything in life has to ryhme?



Lilly, you have a fantastic way with words. This is great.


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm of the belief that very little is weird as a fantasy...

As reality goes, I'm much more of a belief similar to that which Knotty put forth earlier.

Also, when I first started dating girls, I was into thin girls...my first girlfriend was 105 lbs when I met her, but by the end of our relationship, she was in the high 200s--mind you, we were in high school. One day, I was walking up a set of steps behind her. She was nude and jiggly and wonderful, it was then I realized where my preferences lie--firmly under the heft of a lovely fat woman.


----------



## hawkeye (Apr 29, 2007)

elwood_blues said:


> Hawkeye, I used to have a similar issue. Of course, this was many a year ago when I was beginning to become comfortable with a preference for the more shapely figure. While I would date women, and enjoy being with them at whatever weight they were, there was always this nagging in the back of my skull....
> 
> So my question to you is, how long have you been having these fantasies?




um.......about eh 3 years...bu tliek when i see a big girl i ya kno look in the areas nd stuff, but i dont stare, but like i see a skinny girl and im attracted by the exact same things as the big girl but smaller......should i just liek cease to exist? lol


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 29, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> um.......about eh 3 years...bu tliek when i see a big girl i ya kno look in the areas nd stuff, but i dont stare, but like i see a skinny girl and im attracted by the exact same things as the big girl but smaller......should i just liek cease to exist? lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 29, 2007)

Blackjack said:


>



I laughed at that for a minute straight.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 29, 2007)

For all my posts I secretly fantasize that I'm writing to my mother and father, whom I further secretly fantasize to be the same person and a SSBBW (both were average sized when alive.) 

I don't let it bother me and have managed to get past this to concentrate on more serious problems.


----------



## Risible (Apr 29, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> For all my posts I secretly fantasize that I'm writing to my mother and father, whom I further secretly fantasize to be the same person and a SSBBW (both were average sized when alive.)
> 
> I don't let it bother me and have managed to get past this to concentrate on more serious problems.



Sooooo, what am I... Mom or Dad? :batting:


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (May 1, 2007)

I understand exactly what you mean. You like fat women, but only fantasizing about them. You like thin women for many reasons... their attitude, the way you feel comfortable with them, their cute little clothes. You fantasize about fat women but in real life it makes you incredibly uncomfortable to be around a women who has even the slightest bit of belly on her because you, being hyper-aware of your fantasies, feel like everyone is looking at you and you start acting different and you feel like a creep, pervert.. then you wind up disliking any fat girl you come in contact with because it always becomes a negative experience.

I can understand why that happens. First of all you are young and horny and you have a hard time separating the sexual and the intellectual. Your subconscious bubbles over to the point that you lust after and pursue fat girls but your superficial self is well just that, superficial. which is really just a symptom of low self esteem and a distorted sense of confidence. Also, whenever you come in contact with a big girl it is always in a hyper-sexual way which kind of freaks you out and makes it difficult for you to communicate with her.

What may be some kind of a remedy to your problem would be to focus all of your pent up energy in school projects or pursuing some other profitable endeavor. When you do meet a women do not look at her as a potential sex partner because to do so is rather invasive and off point to say the least. I can tell you from my experience that guys like you do not stop liking fat women, ever. And until you come to terms with your true preferences you will continue to be frustrated and disillusioned about your sexuality and masculinity. So, as I was saying.... it might be useful to stop dating altogether and just start really looking around at the world around you. You know in your heart skinny girls wont cut it but so far the fat girls you've met don't cut it either. If you take a step back you can avoid this emotional spiral. When you do finally meet a young lady you like you will know because you wont be so clouded and desperate that you pass her by. 

Though you hurt yourself by not being true to yourself, you also will hurt a lot of other people in the process. Many hearts will be broken and you will become paranoid and jaded about love altogether. Therefore, it is not only selfish, but highly irresponsible to live this double life. 

I really do wish you the best and remember that anything in life is possible. God did not make this world to be misunderstood but we only have so much space in our brains and it is up to us to choose what we want to fill our heads with. You are capable but by consuming yourself with Sex your are avoiding the true problem which is your Ignorance. Find Truth, Love, and Peace! All-One or None!




hawkeye said:


> ok so. is it weird if i'm attracted to skinnier girls, but in my fantasy they are all ssbbws? or gaining weight and loving it?
> 
> 
> just wanted to know if some of you are like this. and no i dont mean liking them skinny so i can fatten them up.
> ...


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (May 1, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> um.......about eh 3 years...bu tliek when i see a big girl i ya kno look in the areas nd stuff, but i dont stare, but like i see a skinny girl and im attracted by the exact same things as the big girl but smaller......should i just liek cease to exist? lol



CEASE TO EXIST, YOUNG ONE-- OR ELSE YOUR CONFUSION WILL O'ERWHELM US ALL.

Seriously though? You sound alright. I find skinny women quite attractive-- not as engine-roaring hot as curvy women, but no matter-- and despite that, I'm still primarily drawn to the gaining aspect of it: I know I like that rampant proliferation of decadence, that increase of id-wishing destructive power that leads to domination through consumption of everything around my personal self-- and that's _really_ wierd stuff, right? But everyone's wierd. What matters more is that you remember the limits of your fantasies, and find safe ways to let them run riot.

Oh wait, I wasn't reading your post very closely, I was too busy talking about myself. Um, my point is threefold--

1. Everyone is a sexual wierdo.
2. Don't worry about what you should be sexually (you can't get rid of that wierdness, trust me).
3. Don't worry about what we think (Dims people are all wierdos).


----------



## Waxwing (May 1, 2007)

Blackjack, there is no way that I could love that more.


----------



## hawkeye (May 1, 2007)

yeah, i know people here are weird i mean heck, look at blackjack, haha


but its all good. i think im just gonna keep doing what im doing.


----------



## Blackjack (May 1, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> yeah, i know people here are weird i mean heck, look at blackjack, haha



Yes, I'm totally strange. I dislike trying to read things that look as though they were written by a retarded second-grader.


----------



## Spanky (May 1, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> a retarded second-grader.



Redundant. All second graders are brain damaged. Just ask the 'Cos.  

And having lived with and currently living with and coaching many of them, it is true.

...but it gets better.


----------



## Fukurer-shogun (May 1, 2007)

Your intrests may be closer to body inflation and such, as opposed to being an FA.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 1, 2007)

I can understand where you're coming from.

For me, fantasy and reality are very separate. In fantasy, the concept of an extremely fat woman is very arousing, as is the concept of a woman getting that far, especially if she started thin.

In real life, I'm honestly disgusted by the sight of too much fat on a woman (or man, tbh, but I don't think of men like that so...). "Too much" is a variable, and depends on a lot of factors, such that I can't even pin a specific weight to ever height. There is no formula.

I find both thin and chunky/plump women attractive, and the women in between. The ones in between... the ones that are slender, not quite thin but not quite plump, a little soft with some excess, but not so much as to really be obvious about it... those are the ones I'd probably be happiest with in the long run. Because most of those are also perfectly happy with themselves. Some of the women who have edged past that point into the plump range are also happy with themselves, and depending on build, I can still find them attractive.

I don't doubt, however, that at least some of my attraction to the skinny crowd is the underlying thought of "well what if they started gaining?". It would be fun to watch, and experience, as they slowly added soft squishy fat all here and there. I think you're at least partly experiencing that as well. The thrill of watching a woman go from skinny to plump to fat...

So no, you're not weird. No more weird than the rest of us, at least.


----------



## hawkeye (May 1, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Yes, I'm totally strange. I dislike trying to read things that look as though they were written by a retarded second-grader.





then don't.


----------



## hawkeye (May 1, 2007)

Fukurer-shogun said:


> Your intrests may be closer to body inflation and such, as opposed to being an FA.



to be honest, that shit creeps me out


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (May 1, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Yes, I'm totally strange. I dislike trying to read things that look as though they were written by a retarded second-grader.





hawkeye said:


> then don't.





Spanky said:


> Redundant. All second graders are brain damaged. Just ask the 'Cos.
> 
> And having lived with and currently living with and coaching many of them, it is true.
> 
> ...but it gets better.



um blackjack i think u just got OWNED.


----------



## Blackjack (May 1, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> um blackjack i think u just got OWNED.



Beg to differ. Spanky's response wasn't an insult, but a play on a Cosby skit. I actually agree with him.

And hawkeye's response was just a bitter retort. He got owned first. I didn't.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 1, 2007)

Ugh..why do you guys always have to be so petty..sheesh

As far as the topic at hand, no, you're not weird. We all have our likes, dislikes and fantasies. It doesn't make you weird....it makes you..YOU.

There are so many different aspects to fat and weight gain..etc..that the fantasies are limitless.


----------



## Spanky (May 1, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Beg to differ. Spanky's response wasn't an insult, but a play on a Cosby skit. I actually agree with him.
> 
> And hawkeye's response was just a bitter retort. He got owned first. I didn't.



butt i leik blakjakk lotz cuz hez so smrt pst mor funy stuf blakjac yur grate

own yr own azz, cuz i don wanit


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 1, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Yes, I'm totally strange. I dislike trying to read things that look as though they were written by a retarded second-grader.




Hey! He was just being friendly and jokey, BJ. Time out corner.....now!!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 1, 2007)

Generally accepted forum etiquette says use proper English where possible unless: a) you don't know proper English. b) the board isn't in English to begin with. c) someone broke your capslock, shift, comma, period (both of them), hyphen, semicolon, apostrophe, question mark, and reverse apostrophe (for lack of remembering its real name) keys. d) you're just getting back at someone else for doing it.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 1, 2007)

*Reset​​*







*Back to the topic at hand:*​


There's nothing weird in being attracted to anyone, or any type, more than there is in being attracted to no-one.

One thing puzzles me about your inital post however, Hawkeye:



hawkeye said:


> ok so. is it weird if i'm attracted to skinnier girls, but in my fantasy they are all ssbbws? or gaining weight and loving it?



Do you mean to say that all of the women in your fantasies are fat, while in real life you are attracted to all types, both large and small? In other words, do you find both thin and fat women attractive in "real life", but your fantasy life only includes fat women?

If this is the case, perhaps it's because you have a true preference for the more ample female form, but have met some thin women that you find attractive in spite of (or irrespective of) your tastes.

I think we all make exceptions.

Personally, I find the more _plush_ woman to be my sexual and aesthetic ideal, but that doesn't mean that I would be incapable of finding a thin woman attractive if she posessed other qualities that I found alluring...a nice voice (the ever-slender Emmylou Harris, for instance), a quick wit, a warm nature...

The fact that you fantasize about fat women means you must be attracted to them.

For that matter, an attraction to thin women would seem to imiply some degree of fantasizing over that body type as well.

Weird? I don't think so.


----------



## alienlanes (May 1, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> For me, fantasy and reality are very separate. In fantasy, the concept of an extremely fat woman is very arousing [...] In real life, I'm honestly disgusted by the sight of too much fat on a woman [...] I don't doubt, however, that at least some of my attraction to the skinny crowd is the underlying thought of "well what if they started gaining?" [...]
> 
> So no, you're not weird. No more weird than the rest of us, at least.



Huh! I find this very interesting. So you fantasize about fat women, but you don't find them attractive in real life? I can't even imagine what that must be like.

I don't mean that as an attack, though! Like you said, we're all of us weird, just in different ways . I'm fascinated by the range of subtle diversity that exists even in a community as small as this one, so thanks for sharing this.

I think of myself (in fantasy) as an encourager, but the idea of taking a skinny girl and plumping her up, which I'd imagine is a fairly popular fantasy, doesn't turn me on at all. I guess my subconscious must be thinking: if she ain't big to begin with, why even bother ?

And unlike a lot of the other guys who've posted in this thread, I have an _exclusive_ preference for a fat partner. Exceptions in exceptional cases -- if her IQ's 160, it overrides the fact that her weight's 140 . But in everyday life, I'm simply not attracted to or aroused by smaller women. It's not a choice I make, it's just the way my neural circuitry happens to be wired.

*To the OP:* I initially thought you were just a closet FA, but having read FF's post, I realize I might be wrong, so I don't know what advice to give you. You might just have a particularly interesting configuration of desires. 

_But_ -- and you should know this already, but I feel like I ought to say it -- if you _do_ decide that you want to explore your SSBBW fantasies in real life, _don't be a sleaze about it_. If you luck into a consensual (= not drunk), no-strings-attached encounter with a supersize partner, go ahead and enjoy yourself, but otherwise you'd better treat your SSBBW girlfriend with the same respect you'd give to any other woman you were dating. That means not hiding your relationship from your friends, not ignoring her when _she_ has needs and desires, and not thinking that because of her size you'll be able to get away with shit that you otherwise wouldn't. If you're not ready to do that, then _don't date her_.


----------



## hawkeye (May 1, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Beg to differ. Spanky's response wasn't an insult, but a play on a Cosby skit. I actually agree with him.
> 
> And hawkeye's response was just a bitter retort. He got owned first. I didn't.



wow and your saying that i type like a retarded second grader? i'm not the one whos still acting like one.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 1, 2007)

*Reset​​*








*Back to the topic at hand, please.*​

Thank you.


----------



## Santaclear (May 1, 2007)

Risible said:


> Sooooo, what am I... Mom or Dad? :batting:



For this thread you're both of 'em but also my English teacher and a fat Brigitte Bardot. :blush:


----------



## Santaclear (May 1, 2007)

Hawkeye, regarding your O.P., it's totally OK to be weird, that part you shouldn't worry about as much since "weird" is so relative anyway. The important thing is to be good to any woman you're with.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 1, 2007)

Risible said:


> Sooooo, what am I... Mom or Dad? :batting:





Santaclear said:


> For this thread you're both of 'em but also my English teacher and a fat Brigitte Bardot. :blush:



:smitten: . 

View attachment Irv Weinstein HOT.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker (May 1, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Hawkeye, regarding your O.P., it's totally OK to be weird, that part you shouldn't worry about as much since "weird" is so relative anyway. The important thing is to be good to any woman you're with.



What he said.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 2, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> One thing puzzles me about your *inital* post however, Hawkeye:



That's "initial", moron.



FreeThinker said:


> For that matter, an attraction to thin women would seem to *imiply* some degree of fantasizing over that body type as well.



Any second-grader knows that it's spelled "imply".



OWNED!!!




Now, wasn't that constructive?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 2, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Huh! I find this very interesting. So you fantasize about fat women, but you don't find them attractive in real life? I can't even imagine what that must be like.


 
It gets stranger. I can, have, and will occasionally be turned on by the sight of a real, truly fat woman. But there will always be an underlying sense of disgust. I don't know why. I suspect some degree of media conditioning. To be honest, I'm utterly turned off at the thought of actually having any major fat on myself in real life, but turned on by the fantasy of it. Yeah, I'm cracked, I know it. =P


----------



## exile in thighville (May 2, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> ok so. is it weird if i'm attracted to skinnier girls, but in my fantasy they are all ssbbws? or gaining weight and loving it?
> 
> 
> just wanted to know if some of you are like this. and no i dont mean liking them skinny so i can fatten them up.
> ...



i don't have to point out that your fantasies are contradictory. you fantasize about skinny girls being big but would never want to act on it? what i don't understand is your ideal relationship...is it with a skinny girl you don't plan on telling your fantasies to? like, how would you apply your fantasy to real life? i'm not trying to come off judgmental, but my observation is that when someone wants a skinny girl to stay that way in real life but gain in their fantasies, it sounds like that person's so deep in the closet they're in denial. so in that respect, there's plenty of others like you.


----------



## hawkeye (May 2, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> i don't have to point out that your fantasies are contradictory. you fantasize about skinny girls being big but would never want to act on it? what i don't understand is your ideal relationship...is it with a skinny girl you don't plan on telling your fantasies to? like, how would you apply your fantasy to real life? i'm not trying to come off judgmental, but my observation is that when someone wants a skinny girl to stay that way in real life but gain in their fantasies, it sounds like that person's so deep in the closet they're in denial. so in that respect, there's plenty of others like you.



well i dont have to act upon my own fantasies, they are my own and they are my own chioce to tell or not tell, and i mean there what i like in fantasies and what i like in reality, that doesnt mean that they have to mirror each other.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 2, 2007)

Fantasies are frequently repressed/not fully (or at all) realized subconscious desires. I know I'm being a hypocrite myself saying that, but oh well, not the first time, likely not the last either.


----------



## Tooz (May 2, 2007)

Does it make me a bad person that this situation kind of gives me a headache? I'm terrified I'd have a run in with a guy like this ...


----------



## alienlanes (May 2, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Does it make me a bad person that this situation kind of gives me a headache? I'm terrified I'd have a run in with a guy like this ...



Nope, it just makes ya common-sensical. Nobody wants to be some closeted FA's girlfriend-on-the-down-low.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 5, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> well i dont have to act upon my own fantasies, they are my own and they are my own chioce to tell or not tell, and i mean there what i like in fantasies and what i like in reality, that doesnt mean that they have to mirror each other.



defensive much....you asked our opinions. i just operate under the assumption that people want fantasies their fulfilled. i stand corrected.


----------



## hawkeye (May 5, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> defensive much....you asked our opinions. i just operate under the assumption that people want fantasies their fulfilled. i stand corrected.



sorry i dont mean to come across as defensive just sorta explaining a little more. but yeah.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> sorry i dont mean to come across as defensive just sorta explaining a little more. but yeah.



i was being tongue-in-cheek. you're cementing yourself as a closet case. hypothetical: what if you found yourself dating a fat girl? what would you share or not share, assuming you'd reached the point of where you can be open with her?


----------



## Phalloidium (May 7, 2007)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> I understand exactly what you mean. You like fat women, but only fantasizing about them. You like thin women for many reasons... their attitude, the way you feel comfortable with them, their cute little clothes. You fantasize about fat women but in real life it makes you incredibly uncomfortable to be around a women who has even the slightest bit of belly on her because you, being hyper-aware of your fantasies, feel like everyone is looking at you and you start acting different and you feel like a creep, pervert.. then you wind up disliking any fat girl you come in contact with because it always becomes a negative experience.
> 
> I can understand why that happens. First of all you are young and horny and you have a hard time separating the sexual and the intellectual. Your subconscious bubbles over to the point that you lust after and pursue fat girls but your superficial self is well just that, superficial. which is really just a symptom of low self esteem and a distorted sense of confidence. Also, whenever you come in contact with a big girl it is always in a hyper-sexual way which kind of freaks you out and makes it difficult for you to communicate with her.
> 
> What may be some kind of a remedy to your problem would be to focus all of your pent up energy in school projects or pursuing some other profitable endeavor. When you do meet a women do not look at her as a potential sex partner because to do so is rather invasive and off point to say the least. I can tell you from my experience that guys like you do not stop liking fat women, ever. And until you come to terms with your true preferences you will continue to be frustrated and disillusioned about your sexuality and masculinity. So, as I was saying.... it might be useful to stop dating altogether and just start really looking around at the world around you. You know in your heart skinny girls wont cut it but so far the fat girls you've met don't cut it either. If you take a step back you can avoid this emotional spiral. When you do finally meet a young lady you like you will know because you wont be so clouded and desperate that you pass her by.



There is a huge amount of truth in what's written here. You need to find out who you are, then accept it totally. Your life will never be comfortable until you do, especially if you're unclear about your sexuality (part of your basic purpose as a man). Be true to yourself, always.


----------



## AnnaBanana (May 10, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> ok so. is it weird if i'm attracted to skinnier girls, but in my fantasy they are all ssbbws? or gaining weight and loving it?
> 
> 
> just wanted to know if some of you are like this. and no i dont mean liking them skinny so i can fatten them up.
> ...




Don't waste precious time trying to decide what you like and don't like, where you fit. If in doubt, experiment.

Consummerism dictates that we must organize and order our perspective of a disordered universe. Again, who cares, be with who will not make you happy, but adds to your happiness.

As far as fantasies go, I must be a confused and conflicted being, as I have fantasized about things that are humanly and humanely impossible. So, if fantasies do not align with reality, then what?

A fantasy is a gift. If you are able to use it to open up your life, in any perspective, you're lucky. If you are really conflicted, it is because you are thinking about it too much and not just living, having sex with diverse people, and finding out, or finding that one or ones that you love, and finding out.

There will be no rule of law of the fluctuating PC that can give an answer to you, other than you're messed in the head. So, which head do you wanna be messed with? How much thinking do you really need to do? 

Anna of the Banana Clone Wars


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 6, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Huh! I find this very interesting. So you fantasize about fat women, but you don't find them attractive in real life? I can't even imagine what that must be like.
> 
> I don't mean that as an attack, though! Like you said, we're all of us weird, just in different ways . I'm fascinated by the range of subtle diversity that exists even in a community as small as this one, so thanks for sharing this.
> 
> ...





You are so hot.


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 6, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Does it make me a bad person that this situation kind of gives me a headache? I'm terrified I'd have a run in with a guy like this ...





No. It doesn't..means you are sane.


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Nov 8, 2007)

To the original poster:

I feel your confusion. I have similar issues. BBW's of varying sizes get me hot, and I have mostly dated chunky to BBW women. But asthetically I am also very attracted to thin women. I guess a beautiful woman is a beautiful woman. I like how petite, yet soft women feel as well. In my case, I am extremely in tune with my senses. I love the contrast of softness, whether it be big and soft, or small and soft, on my own large, hard body. I think in time, you will figure it all out. Good luck!


----------



## BackNickelBack (Nov 8, 2007)

If I'm interpreting what you're saying right, then I feel the same way... I think. lol I sometimes fantasize about a skinny girl gaining weight on her own accord, or putting some weight on and liking it. I would never try to change someone, just to make me happier.

Even though I'm an FA, I find that I'm attracted to skinny girls as well as BBWs. The way I see it, weight is a preference, but in all honesty, most, if not all men, would say that beauty is a requirement. A person's beauty can't be measured in pounds, or inches, or anything like that.

That's how I feel about it. If this is what you were talking about Hawkeye, then no, I don't think you're weird.


----------



## frankman (Nov 9, 2007)

To first poster:

I understand, but I don't think it's weird though. Why can't you just like girls of several, perhaps even all sizes? I mean, my girlfriend is not half as big as most girls from the paysite board, and I consider her the most beautiful girl at any weight. I forgot who said it, to lazy to check back, but it went something like: I like girls period. ( S)He's right.
Overall, I don't think any person should have doubt about something so completely harmless, personal and most of all none of anyone's business. You fantasize about skinny chicks? Cool. You like 'em bigger? Just as great. As long as it doesn't hurt anyone in any way (including yourself), who cares?

With all due respect, I wonder why one would post a question if something concerning size is weird, in a size-acceptance(/celebration) forum.

In the noble words of Seth Gecko: be cool. You, be cool.


----------

